# Cuban, Peruvian, Spanish Lingcod



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2016)

This recipe is one that I like to make. It's origins are from all the places that I have mentioned in the title. I used my paella pan for this cook, but it can also be done on the grill or in the smoker. I should also mention that you can substitute steaks, pork chops, and chicken for the protein. Or add shrimp, oysters, clams, etc to the dish. 

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 cups thinly walla walla sweet onion
2 tablespoons minced garlic
4 cups seeded, chopped plum tomatoes
1 1/2 cups dry white wine
2/3 cup sliced stuffed green olives (I used pimento stuffed, but you could use olives stuffed with anything)
1-2 jalapenos, seeded de-veined, and cut into rounds

1/4 cup drained capers
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
4 (6 ounce) fillets sea bass
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
Get on it:

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Saute onions until soft. Stir in garlic, and saute about 1 minute. Add tomatoes, and cook until they begin to soften. Stir in wine, olives, jalapenos, capers, and red pepper flakes. Heat to a simmer.
Place fish into sauce. Cover, and gently simmer for 10 to 12 minutes, or until fish flakes easily with a fork. Transfer fish to a serving plate, and keep warm.
Increase the heat, and add butter to sauce. Simmer until the sauce thickens. Stir in cilantro. Serve sauce over fish.













27298579164_b3292a9bd7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 28, 2016


















27297917583_a934b2163e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 28, 2016


















27297911413_4a99a682a7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 28, 2016


















27834014441_8c211e2c71_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 28, 2016


















27809625112_d6df51d95a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 28, 2016






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## tropics (Jun 28, 2016)

Case that looks great sounds like, it would go nicely with the Ling we get here.Points for making me want sea food

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case that looks great sounds like, it would go nicely with the Ling we get here.Points for making me want sea food
> Richie



Thanks Richie! This goes well with any of the white neared ocean going fish. Probably good on salmon too. I really like using this on Halibut, tatsy! Wife likes it on chicken.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

That looks fantastic!thanks for sharing the recipie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> That looks fantastic!thanks for sharing the recipie



Thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice Case. I have eaten this times great stuff...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Case. I have eaten this times great stuff...JJ



Thanks JJ,

It's good stuff!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

Gosh that looks delicious Case!

It looks to me like just about any seafood would go good with that recipe.








   Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks delicious. I gotta make this. I assume rice wasn't cooked with the vegs+fish like in a paella, just added as side?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh that looks delicious Case!
> 
> It looks to me like just about any seafood would go good with that recipe.
> 
> Thumbs Up   Al



Thanks Al! 

Yep goes good with any seafood. As mentioned it goes good with other proteins too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks delicious. I gotta make this. I assume rice wasn't cooked with the vegs+fish like in a paella, just added as side?



Thank you. 

Left over rice not cooked with the fish. Polenta or grits  would be another good option as a side.


----------



## disco (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow! She Who Must Be Obeyed would be all over this. Points for something I have to make and likely pleasing the boss.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2016)

Disco said:


> Wow! She Who Must Be Obeyed would be all over this. Points for something I have to make and likely pleasing the boss.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco it's good stuff. Works well with salmon or scallops too. Would be good with a hint of smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just bumping this up. Gonna make another batch of this tonight. Good stuff!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 23, 2016)

I missed this the first time!    Looks like a killer fish dish!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I missed this the first time!    Looks like a killer fish dish!



It's good stuff!


----------

